# workmate accused of racism



## gokarnalad (Sep 22, 2016)

The production manager on a job said he had made a racist comment in the work canteen,
It turns out they were talking about how bad the catering was and someone said(not the person in question)that the caterers were northern morons.
The accused has handed in his notice ,but were all very upset as we are a multicultural crew who get on very well.The production manager is very un popular.The guy who has handed in his notice is too nice to raise any issues,but Im wondering if anyone could offer legal advice?
thanks in advance!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2016)

If you want legal advice why not consult a solicitor rather than a load of randoms on the Internet?


----------



## J Ed (Sep 22, 2016)

People who live up Norf aren't another race...


----------



## Supine (Sep 22, 2016)

Legal advice for who? About what?


----------



## Mindles$ (Sep 22, 2016)

J Ed said:


> People who live up Norf aren't another race...



Neither are Muslims a race yet insulting one will mean you're a racist


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 22, 2016)

Probably not a lot legally speaking if the guy himself is not going to do anything. He could claim constructive dismissal on the basis that a false accusation made it impossible to remain, but even if he was going to, that's a lengthy process that might not work.

An internal complaint about this manager making false accusations to bully people could be made. That's probably what I'd do if everyone was prepared to go through with it - usually that stuff gets ignored but multiple people making the same report might have some impact, and makes retaliation from him harder.

Obviously if there's a union there then they're the people to talk to.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 22, 2016)

.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 22, 2016)

Complaints can work - my last workplace got rid of people more than once for bullying behaviour when their teams reported it.


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 22, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> If you want legal advice why not consult a solicitor rather than a load of randoms on the Internet?


because,i thought someone on here would like to help? I work very long hours and want this sorted by tomorrow.
Im happy for you that you've time to make inane comments like that,but please only reply if you can give a quick bit of advice.
As I said ,the guy that has been accused is too nice to do any thing about it.
If you know of a quicker way of helping then please let me know.
I consider a lot of people on here are more than 'randoms on the internet"


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 22, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Probably not a lot legally speaking if the guy himself is not going to do anything. He could claim constructive dismissal on the basis that a false accusation made it impossible to remain, but even if he was going to, that's a lengthy process that might not work.
> 
> An internal complaint about this manager making false accusations to bully people could be made. That's probably what I'd do if everyone was prepared to go through with it - usually that stuff gets ignored but multiple people making the same report might have some impact, and makes retaliation from him harder.
> 
> Obviously if there's a union there then they're the people to talk to.


----------



## Buckaroo (Sep 22, 2016)

Double troll cunt alert


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> because,i thought someone on here would like to help? I work very long hours and want this sorted by tomorrow.
> Im happy for you that you've time to make inane comments like that,but please only reply if you can give a quick bit of advice.
> As I said ,the guy that has been accused is too nice to do any thing about it.
> If you know of a quicker way of helping then please let me know.
> I consider a lot of people on here are more than 'randoms on the internet"


Legal advice comes from solicitors. Solicitors would need to be apprised of all the details. The only legal professional who has replied to this thread is jc3 and he doesn't have a licence to practice in the UK AFAIK. Yer man if in a union should raise it with a rep.


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks,
As I mentioned its a multicultural crew and were all very shocked and I want to do something about it tomorrow.
is it not slander ? To falsely accuse someone of being racist ?


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2016)

Are you saying he was called a racist for saying that northerners were morons?


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 22, 2016)

Buckaroo said:


> Double troll cunt alert


Sorry,not sure what you mean here?
Who is are the trolls and who are the cunts?


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 22, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Are you saying he was called a racist for saying that northerners were morons?


He didn't say it! one of the caterers allegedly overheard the conversation and reported it to management!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 22, 2016)

Tell the guy to withdraw his notice and apologise and promise not to do it again. HTH.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2016)

Racist or not, it's extremely unprofessional, so fuck him if he did say it


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> Thanks,
> As I mentioned its a multicultural crew and were all very shocked and I want to do something about it tomorrow.
> is it not slander ? To falsely accuse someone of being racist ?


Bringing it up the evening before doesn't really allow time for you to either present all the facts, obtain witness statements etc. When did all this occur?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> He didn't say it! one of the caterers allegedly overheard the conversation and reported it to management!


And whose word do you have for this? Is it just hearsay?


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> He didn't say it! one of the caterers allegedly overheard the conversation and reported it to management!


And then what happened? It doesn't really make sense that he handed his notice in.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 22, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> is it not slander ? To falsely accuse someone of being racist ?


Well, yes, but you won't get anywhere with that.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 22, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Racist or not, it's extremely unprofessional, so fuck him if he did say it



He's not the one who apparently said it though.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 22, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> He didn't say it! one of the caterers allegedly overheard the conversation and reported it to management!



Well in that case there will need to be an investigation. But there will only be an investigation if your man withdraws his notice and explains what happened. It would be good if someone could talk him through that and be with him in the meeting. Like you.


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 22, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Well, yes, but you won't get anywhere with that.


Thats really what I didn't want hear! Its such a shame as the whole crew is upset about it.Oh wellI really thought to falsely accuse someone of being a racist in the workplace,in front of a load of witnesses,would be a no no.
Thanks for all the constructive comments though!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 22, 2016)

What do you want to get out of this?


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 22, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> What do you want to get out of this?


Some advice? To stop him walking away and ignoring this?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 22, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> Some advice? To stop him walking away and ignoring this?



Right. Forget about libel and slander then. Takes years and thousands of pounds. 

Focus on persuading him not to resign and getting people on side.


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 22, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Racist or not, it's extremely unprofessional, so fuck him if he did say it


Ha Ha! Fair enough,but if you worked with my lot you would realise that was bordering on very professional!


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 22, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Right. Forget about libel and slander then. Takes years and thousands of pounds.
> 
> Focus on persuading him not to resign and getting people on side.





Fozzie Bear said:


> Right. Forget about libel and slander then. Takes years and thousands of pounds.
> 
> Focus on persuading him not to resign and getting people on side.


Fair enough,thanks for advice.He will walk into any job he wants tomorrow,he won't suffer.
I just wanted to see the manager that caused all this to suffer some consequnce.
I thought I could tell her tomorrow that she had said something liabalous and would hear from the union later?
Or something to that effect!
Oh well....cheers everyone


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 22, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> Fair enough,thanks for advice.He will walk into any job he wants tomorrow,he won't suffer.
> I just wanted to see the manager that caused all this to suffer some consequnce.
> I thought I could tell her tomorrow that she had said something liabalous and would hear from the union later?
> Or something to that effect!
> Oh well....cheers everyone



If the manager is the issue, join the union and work with people to make life difficult for them.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 22, 2016)

As a slight aside I have found that geographical influence matters little with regard to moronic behaviour!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 22, 2016)

A few thoughts -

If colleague has got less than 2 years' service in, then don't think they will be able to bring an unfair dismissal claim (of which 'constructive dismissal' is a type)

The 2 year rule does not apply if the dismissal is under equalities law (i.e. dismissal / unfavourable treatment on grounds of race, gender and so on) but don't think this would fit.

Broadly, to bring a constructive dismissal claim, you usually have to show that you have tried to resolve the matter through a grievance first.  just resigning at the first hint of trouble isn't a good idea.

And bringing any sort of claim to tribunal takes up time and often an upfront cost (some unions will cover this cost)

Getting union involved may be complicated if there's allegations of racism here - especially if the (alleged) victim is also a union member. 

Did manager threaten a disciplinary, or to suspend your colleague or what?


----------



## MrSki (Sep 22, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> Fair enough,thanks for advice.He will walk into any job he wants tomorrow,he won't suffer.
> I just wanted to see the manager that caused all this to suffer some consequnce.
> I thought I could tell her tomorrow that she had said something liabalous and would hear from the union later?
> Or something to that effect!
> Oh well....cheers everyone


If there is a union involved then why not ask their legal department? That is what unions are for, to represent their members.


----------



## clicker (Sep 22, 2016)

What does the person who did make the comment , think about the other man handing in his notice? Enough to put things straight? Or at least try?


----------



## MrSki (Sep 22, 2016)

Is referring to someone as a 'northerner' a racist slur?  If he had said the catering staff were all morons presumably there would not be a problem.


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 22, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> A few thoughts -
> 
> If colleague has got less than 2 years' service in, then don't think they will be able to bring an unfair dismissal claim (of which 'constructive dismissal' is a type)
> 
> ...


Cheers,but we are all freelance,the guy accused will walk into a (better!) job tomorrow! its just the way it was handled and the false accusation want to deal with! thanks


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 22, 2016)

Mindles$ said:


> Neither are Muslims a race yet insulting one will mean you're a racist



It's an outrage is what it is. Why can't they let us burn mosques in peace without all this talk of racism?


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 22, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's an outrage is what it is. Why can't they let us burn mosques in peace without all this talk of racism?


This was a thread I needed to sort out by tomorrow,as i work manual 12 hour days.Im really happy for you,that your life is so complete you have the time to make such an inane,unhelpful comment.
Fuck you you useless loser,I have to go to bed now to deal with this tomorrow,when I have to work!
Have a nice lay in.Twat.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 22, 2016)

it wasn't a comment aimed at you gokarnalad , more of a bit of an aside.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 22, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> As a slight aside I have found that geographical influence matters little with regard to moronic behaviour!



You obviously haven't spent much time up north.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 22, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> You obviously haven't spent much time up north.



No only fifty plus years in and around Rotherham. Not really north though!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 22, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> ...Rotherham.



Ahh, a southern ponce then!


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 22, 2016)

two sheds said:


> it wasn't a comment aimed at you gokarnalad , more of a bit of an aside.


Thanks,I see that now! apologies spookyfrank and any one else I was short with.
The people that helped me ,thanks
the people that didn't ....


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 22, 2016)

do you know what though?
A post regarding racism would be hot topic you'd think?


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 22, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> do you know what though?
> A post regarding racism would be hot topic you'd think?


Mind you,Ive been following this site since 'bluebird jones ' and Im a jack!!
Sad days.....


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 23, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> do you know what though?
> A post regarding racism would be hot topic you'd think?


It's not racism though is it?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 23, 2016)

Tell the whining Southern cunt to fuck off to some gentrified corner of Brixton if he doesn't want Northerners cooking his food.

HTH


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 23, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> Cheers,but we are all freelance,the guy accused will walk into a (better!) job tomorrow! its just the way it was handled and the false accusation want to deal with! thanks




How was it handled? I don't think you have been clear about how this accusation was handled when it was reported. Can you spell that out please so we may understand?

Also, how can you deal with the accusation if someone claims to have overheard it but you weren't there?

Are you suggesting that you'd like the person who reported it dealt with in some way? If so I think the issue is that you would need to prove they are lying.

Another thing that is unclear to me reading this is why the person accused of making the comment has resigned? What apart from being accused has prompted this decision? Did management get involved and if so what did they do to address it/him?


----------



## Smangus (Sep 23, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> do you know what though?
> A post regarding racism would be hot topic you'd think?


It's not racism, a nothing thread.


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 24, 2016)

Smangus said:


> It's not racism, a nothing thread.


a work colleague was accused of being making a racist comment,even though he didn't ,in front of 
many work colleagues,so he handed his notice in.
I fail to see how this is a nothing thread.
I was just trying to help someone by asking on an education employment forum.
How you have the time or inclination to make a pointless inane comment like that  is beyond me.
each to there own.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> a work colleague was accused of being making a racist comment,even though he didn't ,in front of
> many work colleagues,so he handed his notice in.
> I fail to see how this is a nothing thread.
> I was just trying to help someone by asking on an education employment forum.
> ...


You haven't previously said the allegation was made by the manager in front of a lot of people. And how many of them have said 'no it was not like that'? Did you witness either the alleged incident in the canteen or the manager's accusation?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 24, 2016)

The guy quit his job it sounds like he's made his decision. You said he could walk straight into another job. Did he even ask you for help?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2016)

poptyping said:


> The guy quit his job it sounds like he's made his decision. You said he could walk straight into another job. Did he even ask you for help?


Tbh not sure I would either ask for or desire gokarnalad's assistance.


----------



## Buckaroo (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Tbh not sure I would either ask for or desire gokarnalad's assistance.



From the sounds of it I don't think his 'workmate/colleague' asked for his 'assistance' either. Maybe gokarnalad is just one of those do-gooders, sticking his oar in, acting the maggot, being pointless and inane. Who knows?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Tbh not sure I would either ask for or desire gokarnalad's assistance.



Innit


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad's gone all quiet


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> gokarnalad's gone all quiet



Probably found someone else to 'help'.


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 24, 2016)

Mindles$ said:


> Neither are Muslims a race yet insulting one will mean you're a racist



I know you're right, but no-one has ever adequately explained why to me. It always gets me to thinking what other groups who aren't a race can be impugned and claim racism.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2016)

Mindles$ said:


> Neither are Muslims a race yet insulting one will mean you're a racist


What, on each and every occasion I, a non-Muslim, insult a Muslim I am being racist?


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 24, 2016)

poptyping said:


> The guy quit his job it sounds like he's made his decision. You said he could walk straight into another job. Did he even ask you for help?


You are kidding!? No he didn't,Im offeringing him some help.I naively thought I might get some help here.You do realise why he quit?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> You haven't previously said the allegation was made by the manager in front of a lot of people. And how many of them have said 'no it was not like that'? Did you witness either the alleged incident in the canteen or the manager's accusation?


gokarnalad


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> You are kidding!? No he didn't,Im offeringing him some help.I naively thought I might get some help here.You do realise why he quit?


No I don't think we do.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> How was it handled? I don't think you have been clear about how this accusation was handled when it was reported. Can you spell that out please so we may understand?
> 
> Also, how can you deal with the accusation if someone claims to have overheard it but you weren't there?
> 
> ...


Answering these questions would help us understand for example.


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> You haven't previously said the allegation was made by the manager in front of a lot of people. And how many of them have said 'no it was not like that'? Did you witness either the alleged incident in the canteen or the manager's accusation?


Everyone has said that


friedaweed said:


> It's not racism though is it?


Of course!! though to be accused of it by the manager is wrong ,no?


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> You are kidding!? No he didn't,Im offeringing him some help.I naively thought I might get some help here.You do realise why he quit?


Not really. Someone appeared to have insulted him so he quit. Not quite sure where the 'racist' bit came in because you haven't explained it very well. 

Were you there when it happened? As no formal action by the employer was on the table from what you've said resigning was a little premature.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 24, 2016)

Why didn't he fight his corner and stand up for himself?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> Everyone has said that
> 
> Of course!! though to be accused of it by the manager is wrong ,no?


Did the manager actually accuse him of racism or did they merely want to discuss the allegations?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> Everyone has said that


they've said this in writing?

did you witness a) the events in the canteen, and b) the manager's accusation?


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> Everyone has said that
> 
> Of course!! though to be accused of it by the manager is wrong ,no?


Im sorry.
I do not articulate myself well.
I didn't want to bring colour into this but I feel I have now.
Im devastated that the management(  white} have accused my (white) colleague of being racist,in front of a mainly black workforce.
The black people in our team are incensed with the management.
Ive never really experienced racism,and find this so sad .
But as that mug said earlier,"its not racism, its a non story"


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> You haven't previously said the allegation was made by the m
> 
> 
> Pickman's model said:
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad it's very hard to give any sort of advice if you bring in on page 2 something you should have brought in in the op. it's not being snobbish to desire the full information on which you base any advice you offer.


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 24, 2016)

equationgirl said:


> Not really. Someone appeared to have insulted him so he quit. Not quite sure where the 'racist' bit came in because you haven't explained it very well.
> 
> Were you there when it happened? As no formal action by the employer was on the table from what you've said resigning was a little premature.


Sorry,here is how it is:
The manager accused him of making a racist comment,he didn't.
He has quit.
I feel the management should be held to account.
A lot of people on here,it seems, don't think they should.
Ho Hum


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> gokarnalad it's very hard to give any sort of advice if you bring in on page 2 something you should have brought in in the op. it's not being snobbish to desire the full information on which you base any advice you offer.


Understood fella,but I very rarely spend time on the internet,let alone here!
As I said previously,thanks for all the helpfull comments,the rest of you......


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> Im sorry.
> I do not articulate myself well.
> I didn't want to bring colour into this but I feel I have now.
> Im devastated that the management(  white} have accused my (white) colleague of being racist,in front of a mainly black workforce.
> ...


Given that 'race' nor Ethnicity nor 'skin colour' have been mentioned in the reportedly overheard comment I am struggling to understand how he could be accused of racism.

Also, when you say your Black colleagues are incensed with management do you mean that like many of us here they are bewildered about why your mate has supposedly been accused of racism?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> Sorry,here is how it is:
> The manager accused him of making a racist comment,he didn't.
> He has quit.
> I feel the management should be held to account.
> ...


No, as I understand it, you haven't been clear up until now. 

Saying Northern this or Southern that is not racism. Such comments can reveal prejudice based on regional associations and  cause  complaints  to be made against the person who said them but if the manager described it as racism they are wrong imo.


----------



## Smangus (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> Im sorry.
> I do not articulate myself well.
> I didn't want to bring colour into this but I feel I have now.
> Im devastated that the management(  white} have accused my (white) colleague of being racist,in front of a mainly black workforce.
> ...




This is inane.


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 24, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Given that 'race' nor Ethnicity nor 'skin colour' have been mentioned in the reportedly overheard comment I am struggling to understand how he could be accused of racism.
> 
> Also, when you say your Black colleagues are incensed with management do you mean that like many of us here they are bewildered about why your mate has supposedly been accused of racism?


YESS!!!!!


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 24, 2016)

Smangus said:


> This is inane.


why does my work situation concern you? you fucking mug


----------



## Smangus (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> why does my work situation concern you? you fucking mug


 
It didn't until you posted on a public forum about it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2016)

What more do you know about the conversation between  you colleague and the manager?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2016)

.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> The manager accused him of making a racist comment,he didn't.
> He has quit.


Why did he quit if he didn't make the comment that he's accused of?


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> why does my work situation concern you? you fucking mug


really, I'm be


Smangus said:


> It didn't until you posted on a public forum about it.


so you get involved in every thread on an internet forum,you fucking mug.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2016)

tbh gokarnalad i am surprised you seem to have such a small vocabulary, describing posts you don't like almost without exception as 'inane' and people you don't like as fucking mugs. this doesn't give me great confidence in your veracity, especially as getting information out of you seems to be as difficult as pulling teeth.

e2a: this all seems very artificial, where it's not inexplicable - yer man can walk straight into a new, better paid job. ok. so why wasn't he in this better paid job in the first place? why aren't you in this better paid work? where is the union? what is this job?


----------



## Smangus (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> really, I'm be
> 
> so you get involved in every thread on an internet forum,you fucking mug.



No only inane one's.


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 24, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> What more do you know about the conversation between  you colleague and the manager?


The manager,in front of many witnesses,accused him making a racist comment.
He didn't make any comment at all!
its that simple!
sorry I cant articulate myself any better,and Im going to leave it here.
I am really disappointed how people have tried to dig me out for reporting a work related issue on this forum,but there we are.


----------



## Smangus (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh gokarnalad i am surprised you seem to have such a small vocabulary, describing posts you don't like almost without exception as 'inane' and people you don't like as fucking mugs. this doesn't give me great confidence in your veracity, especially as getting information out of you seems to be as difficult as pulling teeth.
> 
> e2a: this all seems very artificial, where it's not inexplicable - yer man can walk straight into a new, better paid job. ok. so why wasn't he in this better paid job in the first place? why aren't you in this better paid work? where is the union? what is this job?



"Fucking mug"  must be the latest playground insult.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> The manager,in front of many witnesses,accused him making a racist comment.
> He didn't make any comment at all!
> its that simple!
> sorry I cant articulate myself any better,and Im going to leave it here.
> I am really disappointed how people have tried to dig me out for reporting a work related issue on this forum,but there we are.


Can you just explain why the bloke has quit his job when he's been falsely accused?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> The manager,in front of many witnesses,accused him making a racist comment.
> He didn't make any comment at all!
> its that simple!
> sorry I cant articulate myself any better,and Im going to leave it here.
> I am really disappointed how people have tried to dig me out for reporting a work related issue on this forum,but there we are.


so to recap

there was a discussion in the canteen.
a member of catering staff thought they heard something racist being said.
they brought it to the attention of a manager.
the manager brought it up with yer man in front of a load of people. 
yer man has quit.
yer man can walk straight into a better paid job.

so what the bloody fuck was he doing in a worse paid job?

what is he alleged to have said?

why hasn't he got up off his arse and done something about this allegation of racism instead of walking away?

your intervention in this doesn't really add up. the entire situation doesn't really add up.


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh gokarnalad i am surprised you seem to have such a small vocabulary, describing posts you don't like almost without exception as 'inane' and people you don't like as fucking mugs. this doesn't give me great confidence in your veracity, especially as getting information out of you seems to be as difficult as pulling teeth.
> 
> e2a: this all seems very artificial, where it's not inexplicable - yer man can walk straight into a new, better paid job. ok. so why wasn't he in this better paid job in the first place? why aren't you in this better paid work? where is the union? what is this job?





Pickman's model said:


> tbh gokarnalad i am surprised you seem to have such a small vocabulary, describing posts you don't like almost without exception as 'inane' and people you don't like as fucking mugs. this doesn't give me great confidence in your veracity, especially as getting information out of you seems to be as difficult as pulling teeth.
> 
> e2a: this all seems very artificial, where it's not inexplicable - yer man can walk straight into a new, better paid job. ok. so why wasn't he in this better paid job in the first place? why aren't you in this better paid work? where is the union? what is this job?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2016)

People haven't been trying to dig you out Imo, you haven't been clear up until now but are accusing people of not caring.... If the manager had that conversation in front of other staff and accused him of racism the manager was obviously wrong on many levels. You colleague resigning/leaving means there is very little that can be done unless there is a union which is gonna address management mishandling of the situation...


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 24, 2016)

Most scaffolders are freelance and don't realy worry where there next job comes from.
Fewer worry about being racist.
I am truly shocked how most people on here want to 'pointscore',rather than tackle issues like racism.but there we are.
Id probably make some unhelpful remark about your middle classless.
I feel embarrassed I tried to seek help on this board.
Cheers


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> Most scaffolders are freelance and don't realy worry where there next job comes from.
> Fewer worry about being racist.
> I am truly shocked how most people on here want to 'pointscore',rather than tackle issues like racism.but there we are.
> Id probably make some unhelpful remark about your middle classless.
> I feel embarrassed I tried to seek help on this board.


But why did the bloke quit the job if he didn't say what he was accused of saying?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> But why did the bloke quit the job if he didn't say what he was accused of saying?


yeh, pa, this is something which has been on my mind. esp when so many people who witnessed this have said the manager was in the wrong. not to mention why he was on this job if there's better paid work out there.

has anyone approached the catering worker to explain what they thought they heard? we aren't told.


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 24, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> But why did the bloke quit the job if he didn't say what he was accused of saying?


because were all freelance! only a freelancer would understand.
Why would anyone freelance accept those accusations ?
Ive work early in the morning .so Im signing off now


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> because were all freelance! only a freelancer would understand.
> Why would anyone freelance accept those accusations ?


What the fuck does being freelance have to do with accepting false accusations of racism? 

Why didn't this freelancer say to the manager "no, I did not say what you are accusing me of".


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 24, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> What the fuck does being freelance have to do with accepting false accusations of racism?
> 
> Why didn't this freelancer say to the manager "no, I did not say what you are accusing me of".


the fuck to being freelance is that you do as you fucking please.
Not sure what you do for a living,so not sure of your understanding.
A decent scaffolder can walk between jobs each day.
the whole point of this is someone being falsely accused of racism.
Stop deviating


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> the fuck to being freelance is that you do as you fucking please.
> Not sure what you do for a living,so not sure of your understanding.
> A decent scaffolder can walk between jobs each day.
> the whole point of this is someone being falsely accused of racism.
> Stop deviating


Well if this fella is prepared to walk off the job without bothering to defend himself, what are you hoping to achieve?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2016)

is the person who reported this alleged instance of racism facing disciplinary action?


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 24, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Well if this fella is prepared to walk off the job without bothering to defend himself, what are you hoping to achieve?


last reply....
to bring to justice the person that made the accusation.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 24, 2016)

It doesn't matter about the other bloke. gokarnalad wants to fuck with the manager. I don't see the problem.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> last reply....
> to bring to justice the person that made the accusation.


what a pity you didn't say that in the op. is there anything else you have omitted to mention?


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> last reply....
> to bring to justice the person that made the accusation.


But without the support of the accused?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 24, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Well if this fella is prepared to walk off the job without bothering to defend himself, what are you hoping to achieve?


Points?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2016)

Sweet FA said:


> It doesn't matter about the other bloke. gokarnalad wants to fuck with the manager. I don't see the problem.


how would you suggest he does that?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 24, 2016)

This whole story doesn't ring true. Either something is missing or it's a complete fabrication, because nobody quits their job if they've done nothing wrong, at least not without setting things straight, especially when accused of something as serious as racism.


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> is the person who reported this alleged instance of racism facing disciplinary action?


Hopefully very soon.
us bunch of inarticulate oiks are going to send a letter of complaint to the senior management,and Im pretty sure that 'heads will roll' with the junior management,
we,as I said will all walk into other jobs,thats the nature of what we do
Im shocked by the petty people on here.
I was talking about management playing the race card on  a totally innocent person.
Anyway,keep up the good fight.....


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 24, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> This whole story doesn't ring true. Either something is missing or it's a complete fabrication, because nobody quits their job if they've done nothing wrong, at least not without setting things straight, especially when accused of something as serious as racism.


I'm off to bed,work in the morning.Youve caught me out ,I've made the whole thing up! tool.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> I'm off to bed,work in the morning.Youve caught me out ,I've made the whole thing up! tool.


makes a change from 'fucking mug'.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> ...tool.


You've caught me out


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> how would you suggest he does that?


Dunno. Any ideas?

Although...building sites are dangerous places...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> Hopefully very soon.
> us bunch of inarticulate oiks are going to send a letter of complaint to the senior management,and Im pretty sure that 'heads will roll' with the junior management,
> we,as I said will all walk into other jobs,thats the nature of what we do
> Im shocked by the petty people on here.
> ...


yeh. well, good luck with this. if you are presenting a case, as you appear to be doing soon, it is best to put the points in a logical order rather than to present them higgledy-piggledy, so they have the effect on the reader (in a letter of complaint) that you desire. but to reiterate, best to talk to a lawyer if you want legal advice.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> Im shocked by the petty people on here.


I don't think anyone's been particularly petty. You've just done an exceptionally shit job of explaining the situation and what you'd like to do about it.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 24, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> I don't think anyone's been particularly petty. You've just done an exceptionally shit job of explaining the situation and what you'd like to do about it.


That's the rub, innit. There's a great deal of fuck all he/she can do about it, seeing as she/he isn't the aggrieved party.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> Most scaffolders are freelance and don't realy worry where there next job comes from.
> Fewer worry about being racist.
> I am truly shocked how most people on here want to 'pointscore',rather than tackle issues like racism.but there we are.
> Id probably make some unhelpful remark about your middle classless.
> ...


 eh? :/
/strokes chin


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> Hopefully very soon.
> us bunch of inarticulate oiks are going to send a letter of complaint to the senior management,and Im pretty sure that 'heads will roll' with the junior management,
> we,as I said will all walk into other jobs,thats the nature of what we do
> Im shocked by the petty people on here.
> ...


Feel free to post the letter of complaint here for feedback before sending it... Despite your mud slinging about how no one car es here you actually will need help in articulating what happened and your concerns about that.

Or you are trolling and then, nothing.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 25, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> Hopefully very soon.
> us bunch of inarticulate oiks are going to send a letter of complaint to the senior management,and Im pretty sure that 'heads will roll' with the junior management,
> we,as I said will all walk into other jobs,thats the nature of what we do
> Im shocked by the petty people on here.
> ...


Race card? Calling someone a northerner? What the fuck are you on about?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 25, 2016)

MrSki said:


> Race card? Calling someone a northerner? What the fuck are you on about?


It's a total fabrication, unless someone is being extremely economic with the truth.


----------



## Purdie (Sep 25, 2016)

Freelancing scaffolders with a canteen

I'd be a fucking mug if I believed that without a


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2016)

Purdie said:


> Freelancing scaffolders with a canteen
> 
> I'd be a fucking mug if I believed that without a


The catering people the only non-freelancers


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 25, 2016)

Is gokarnalad really from Gokarna. That's what I want to know


----------



## Mindles$ (Sep 25, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> I know you're right, but no-one has ever adequately explained why to me. It always gets me to thinking what other groups who aren't a race can be impugned and claim racism.



Very simply anybody can be a Muslim if they are white,black,Chinese,mixed,arab anyone therefore its more religious hatred than racism... but a race is defined as a unique group of people most times from a single geographical location.


----------



## Mindles$ (Sep 25, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> What, on each and every occasion I, a non-Muslim, insult a Muslim I am being racist?




Depends, in what context and how do you normally insult Muslims?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2016)

Mindles$ said:


> Depends, in what context and how do you normally insult Muslims?


No, you're saying any insulting of Muslims is racist. Which is obvious nonsense.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 25, 2016)

Purdie said:


> Freelancing scaffolders with a canteen
> 
> I'd be a fucking mug if I believed that without a


Many building sites will have a canteen and other facilities,  depends how big it is and how long its likely to be there. Also it is normal for freelance builders and tradesmen/women of all kinds to be in and out of jobs very quickly.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 25, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> Everyone has said that
> 
> Of course!! though to be accused of it by the manager is wrong ,no?


Yes absolutely. Being accused of racism if you've not said anything racist is well out of order mucker. My point was calling us northerners morons isn't racist. We're not really a race, although we know we're more evolved than southerners and much more adaptable to colder weather and alcoholic beer that is served at the temperature of a pub cellar but I don't think that's enough for us to be defined as a different race to our southern brethren.

Now if we were talking about Brummies it'd be a different thing all together


----------



## MrSki (Sep 25, 2016)

Apart from the human race I think the others came second. Fucking northern gits


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2016)

gokarnalad you could really help your mate by teaching him how to fight spurious allegations and stand his ground. You could also help him understand what is a racist comment and what isn't. 

It's not necessarily a winning long term strategy to just jack in a job and get a new one each time as one day there won't be a new job to go to.


----------



## alan_ (Sep 26, 2016)

One of the pubs I drink in is populated by builders and contractors and is the sort of place that people will say “Ooh that’s a terrible place” without having ever set foot in there. For every transit van load of workers that comes to town and lives in digs Monday to Thursday and drinks there, there will be another van from this town heading somewhere else in the country and living in similar digs, drinking in similar pubs and doing the same kind of jobs. If something happens such as the OP describes, the furthest thing in most peoples mind is to sit down and start penning a letter of complaint/resignation. It’s still possible for skilled craftspeople/tradesman  to walk into new jobs within in a day or so in certain sectors and in certain areas  and this seems to be what is being described here. Also what seems to be happening here is that somebody thinks their mate is being treated like a cunt and is wondering if anything can be done about it.


----------



## alan_ (Sep 26, 2016)

Purdie said:


> Freelancing scaffolders with a canteen
> 
> I'd be a fucking mug if I believed that without a


Yes and also all the other tradesmen who work on and in the industrial sites round here (biggest being Wilton used to be ICI)/ power stations and associated industrial complexes. Ridley Scott said he got the idea for the Bladerunner visuals by looking over this NE industrial complex at night.


----------



## alan_ (Sep 26, 2016)

Are you telling me there isnt a canteen in there somewhere
What the fuck will the office workers do?


----------



## Mindles$ (Sep 26, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> No, you're saying any insulting of Muslims is racist. Which is obvious nonsense.




Ok.

The judge on the day thought otherwise and I got charged with being racist.
How about you insult the first Muslim you see after you read this and we see what happens?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2016)

Mindles$ said:


> Ok.
> 
> The judge on the day thought otherwise and I got charged with being racist.
> How about you insult the first Muslim you see after you read this and we see what happens?


Yeh. Well, you may of course be a vile racist. It is of course racist to insult Muslims or jews or whatnot on the basis of their being muslims or jews. But it is not racist to insult someone whether jewish, muslim or indeed Chukchi, to call someone e.g. an idiot.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2016)

alan_ said:


> Are you telling me there isnt a canteen in there somewhere
> What the fuck will the office workers do?


Of course there will be at least once canteen in there, for everybody.  the site I work on currently once had three canteens  plus the management dining room. That was back in the heyday of the 1970s though.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2016)

Also alan_ I don't think people are suggesting writing letters, more trying to understand from the info given what happened and why the chap didn't at least question the accusation.


----------



## Mindles$ (Sep 27, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh. Well, you may of course be a vile racist. It is of course racist to insult Muslims or jews or whatnot on the basis of their being muslims or jews. But it is not racist to insult someone whether jewish, muslim or indeed Chukchi, to call someone e.g. an idiot.


But I'm not I just used the F word before Muslim and that was enough to be guilty.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2016)

Mindles$ said:


> But I'm not I just used the F word before Muslim and that was enough to be guilty.


Guilty of racially aggravated s.5?


----------



## Mindles$ (Sep 27, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Guilty of racially aggravated s.5?



Some things like that, the judge was Muslim himself otherwise I would have argued it was racial hatred


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 27, 2016)

Mindles$ said:


> Some things like that, the judge was Muslim himself otherwise I would have argued it was racial hatred


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 27, 2016)

Mindles$ said:


> But I'm not I just used the F word before Muslim and that was enough to be guilty.



Why don't you tell us exactly what you said so we might understand? Where does _'....fucking Muslims...'_ sit in your sentence construction?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 27, 2016)

Mindles$ said:


> But I'm not I just used the F word before Muslim and that was enough to be guilty.



What was the muslim doing?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2016)

poptyping said:


> What was the muslim doing?


Presumably not engaging in coitus


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 27, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Presumably not engaging in coitus


----------



## Mindles$ (Sep 28, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Why don't you tell us exactly what you said so we might understand? Where does _'....fucking Muslims...'_ sit in your sentence construction?



"You fucking Muslims always play The victim"

Was the sentence after a lady reversed into my car then tried to stab me in the eye with a pen, I took the pen and threw it on the floor, which then slid under a pushchair belonging to a Muslim couple who were told by the lady that the pen belonged to that I had thrown it at their child, they then got mouthy with me


Happy now?


----------



## keybored (Sep 28, 2016)

That story was so cool, an Eskimo would have 50 different words for it.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 28, 2016)

Mindles$ said:


> "You fucking Muslims always play The victim"
> 
> Was the sentence after a lady reversed into my car then tried to stab me in the eye with a pen, I took the pen and threw it on the floor, which then slid under a pushchair belonging to a Muslim couple who were told by the lady that the pen belonged to that I had thrown it at their child, they then got mouthy with me
> 
> ...


That's a nasty thing to say to someone.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 28, 2016)

Mindles$ said:


> "You fucking Muslims always play The victim"
> 
> Was the sentence after a lady reversed into my car then tried to stab me in the eye with a pen, I took the pen and threw it on the floor, which then slid under a pushchair belonging to a Muslim couple who were told by the lady that the pen belonged to that I had thrown it at their child, they then got mouthy with me


What did being Muslim have to do with what was happening?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2016)

Mindles$ said:


> "You fucking Muslims always play The victim"
> 
> Was the sentence after a lady reversed into my car then tried to stab me in the eye with a pen, I took the pen and threw it on the floor, which then slid under a pushchair belonging to a Muslim couple who were told by the lady that the pen belonged to that I had thrown it at their child, they then got mouthy with me
> 
> ...


Not really, no


----------



## two sheds (Sep 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> What did being Muslim have to do with what was happening?



Straight to the heart of the matter


----------



## Mindles$ (Sep 28, 2016)

equationgirl said:


> That's a nasty thing to say to someone.




No its not, its the truth actually. Hurts some people, like yourself it touched a nerve eh?


----------



## Mindles$ (Sep 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> What did being Muslim have to do with what was happening?


Absolutely nothing other than their quickness to play a victim when in actual fact the matter had nothing to do with them as they didn't witness the actions of the person that got them involved.

What's any of this got to do with you? Thanks for your judgemental opinion.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 28, 2016)

Mindles$ said:


> Absolutely nothing other than their quickness to play a victim when in actual fact the matter had nothing to do with them as they didn't witness the actions of the person that got them involved.
> 
> What's any of this got to do with you? Thanks for your judgemental opinion.


In what way is it typical of Muslims? Can you give some other examples of them "playing the victim"? 

What's it got to do with me? Have you it noticed that this is a public forum?


----------



## JimW (Sep 28, 2016)

Mindles$ said:


> Absolutely nothing other than their quickness to play a victim when in actual fact the matter had nothing to do with them as they didn't witness the actions of the person that got them involved.
> 
> What's any of this got to do with you? Thanks for your judgemental opinion.


Ascribing negative behaviour by an individual to a whole cultural group is pretty much the textbook definition of racism, you knob.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2016)

Mindles$ said:


> No its not, its the truth actually. Hurts some people, like yourself it touched a nerve eh?


And I suppose you elaborated on this point when you were up before the beak to demonstrate how you weren't a racist and all this was a simple misunderstanding.


----------



## Athos (Sep 28, 2016)

Mindles$ said:


> "You fucking Muslims always play The victim"
> 
> Was the sentence after a lady reversed into my car then tried to stab me in the eye with a pen, I took the pen and threw it on the floor, which then slid under a pushchair belonging to a Muslim couple who were told by the lady that the pen belonged to that I had thrown it at their child, they then got mouthy with me
> 
> ...



Putting aside definitions of race for a moment, a s.5 public order order offence can be aggravated on racial or religious grounds. So, given your outburst explicitly disparaged the victims for what you perceive to be a negative trait shared by the whole of that religious group, you were bang to rights. Can't really see what your gripe is?


----------



## keybored (Sep 28, 2016)

Mindles$ said:


> "You fucking Muslims always play The victim"





Mindles$ said:


> Thanks for your judgemental opinion.



Double irony.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 28, 2016)

Mindles$ said:


> ... I got charged with being racist.


This isn't true though is it? 

You're either being inaccurate, or totally telling porkies.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 28, 2016)

Mindles$ said:


> No its not, its the truth actually. Hurts some people, like yourself it touched a nerve eh?


You were abusive to someone using their religious affiliation as a pejorative descriptor to negatively characterise them.

You are now trying to defend doing that by  similarly taking a pissy, offensive tone with people here.

No one here would've known about your little story without you bringing it up yet you are being defensive about it.

You seem pretty adept at playing the victim yourself is my observation. You also sound like a nasty piece of work.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 28, 2016)

Yeh since you've made the whole thing up you should have been charged with trying to stab that woman's baby. What sort of monster are you?


----------



## keybored (Sep 28, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Yeh since you've made the whole thing up you should have been charged with trying to stab that woman's baby. What sort of monster are you?


That's worse than attacking a baby with a sword if the old adage is true.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 28, 2016)

Yeh accuses other people of shit when he's worse than a sword-wielding maniac.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 28, 2016)

Mindless is quite an appropriate name for this poster tbf.


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 28, 2016)

Ieusu Mawr!!
The post decensded into this!! It is true.
Some one was wrongly accused of racism by a manager.
He resigned ,walked straight into another ,better job.
Then complained to senior management,who knew nothing of this.
The said manager has now been given their notice.
As I said,I'm sorry about the way I word and explain things.
cheers


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 28, 2016)

poptyping said:


> Is gokarnalad really from Gokarna. That's what I want to know


Of course,Taff...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 28, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Yeh accuses other people of shit when he's worse than a sword-wielding maniac.



Taff?


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 28, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Taff?





Rutita1 said:


> Taff?


Taff...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 28, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> Taff...



Explain it...stop being a jerk for being a jerks sake.


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 28, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Explain it...stop being a jerk for being a jerks sake.


If your not from Cardiff or the surrounding areas, its hard to explain.
Its an ironic term for someone you don't trust.
jerk,however..


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 28, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> If your not from Cardiff or the surrounding areas, its hard to explain.
> Its an ironic term for someone you don't trust.
> jerk,however..


I tell you what ,I'm working away from home and have time on my hands...
jerk....
explain.


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 28, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> I tell you what ,I'm working away from home and have time on my hands...
> jerk....
> explain.





Rutita1 said:


> Explain it...stop being a jerk for being a jerks sake.


why try and dig someone out on a genuine thread? Im at a loss,but not surprised you can't explain the jerk insult.
You obviously only converse like this on your keyboard and not face to face.
Try and see this as a lesson learnt.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 28, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> If your not from Cardiff or the surrounding areas, its hard to explain.
> Its an ironic term for someone you don't trust.
> jerk,however..




Jerk however is different becauseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 28, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Jerk however is different becauseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?


Nos da,Cariad.
Have a word when your sober .


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 28, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> why try and dig someone out on a genuine thread? Im at a loss,but not surprised you can't explain the jerk insult.
> You obviously only converse like this on your keyboard and not face to face.
> Try and see this as a lesson learnt.




I can explain an insult when I use it.

My everyday (weekends less so obviously ) is full of face to face and person to person interactions....I can not breathe for the amount of people I need to interact with and support most days. I am not complaining...I choose the work I do and love/respect it.

I don't though need to use terms like 'taff' to describe people even though the people I interact with every day/week are UK wide.

I have asked you to explain your usage. I feel like if you were sure of that you'd not be getting defensive.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 28, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> Nos da,Cariad.
> Have a word when your sober .



Fuck off and good night darling spiv ...if I were drunk you'd not have a chanceto have this conversation?  Really? Is this all you have?


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 28, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Jerk however is different becauseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?


Jerk V. Taff


Rutita1 said:


> Fuck off and good night darling spiv ...if I were drunk you'd not have a chanceto have this conversation?  Really? Is this all you have?


Fuck me sideways.....


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 28, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> I can explain an insult when I use it.
> 
> My everyday (weekends less so obviously ) is full of face to face and person to person interactions....I can not breathe for the amount of people I need to interact with and support most days. I am not complaining...I choose the work I do and love/respect it.
> 
> ...


Face to face and person to person interactions ... I could only dream of.... tell you what,don't get involved,you soppy cunt.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 28, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> Face to face and person to person interactions ... I could only dream of.... tell you what,don't get involved,you soppy cunt.




I have a variety or appropriate boundaries in my face to face and person to person interactions.. Sorry? you can't imagine such a life and can only dream of it?... you patronising cunt.


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 28, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> I have a variety or appropriate boundaries in my face to face and person to person interactions.. Sorry? you can't imagine such a life and can only dream of... you patronising cunt.


as i said Im away from home and therefore have and will  argue the case your a fucking clueless idiot.I have to bed now (work,its called) but will catch up when i have a moment.Sadly ,quite soon as Ive little else to do...?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 28, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> as i said Im away from home and therefore have and will  argue the case your a fucking clueless idiot.I have to bed now (work,its called) but will catch up when i have a moment.Sadly ,quite soon as Ive little else to do...?



Being away from home does not excuse you for chatting shit. Like you I have work in the morning too. Do not hold your breath...I will be back when my other many interests and responsibilities dictate. Idiot.


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 28, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Being away from home does not excuse you for chatting shit. Like you I have work in the morning too. Do not hold your breath...I will be back when my other many interests and responsibilities dictate. Idiot.


no ,your wrong,I'm away from home ,and thats why in conversing wth an idiot like you.
id much rather meet up and buy you a drink? But I'm sure your far too busy catching up with all your pals etc.
Im all on my lonesome,please,lets meet up for a quick drink!?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 28, 2016)

_Who_ posts that?


----------



## gokarnalad (Sep 28, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> _Who_ posts that?


you really are clueless...


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 29, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> ...lets meet up for a quick drink!?


I reckon you've had enough


----------



## Purdie (Sep 29, 2016)

keybored said:


> That story was so cool, an Eskimo would have 50 different words for it.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 29, 2016)

What a twat


----------



## OzT (Sep 29, 2016)

So, is gokarnalad picking up ritita1?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 29, 2016)

OzT said:


> So, is gokarnalad picking up ritita1?



He can try


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> no ,your wrong,I'm away from home ,and thats why in conversing wth an idiot like you.
> id much rather meet up and buy you a drink? But I'm sure your far too busy catching up with all your pals etc.
> Im all on my lonesome,please,lets meet up for a quick drink!?


There's a good reason, no doubt, you are all on your lonesome


----------



## Smangus (Sep 29, 2016)

Mindles$ said:


> Thanks for your judgemental opinion.



Oh the irony.


----------



## Smangus (Sep 29, 2016)

Ah beaten to it!


----------



## Shirl (Sep 29, 2016)

I've come back here after posting a couple of times on the first page. Now I'm 
Is this still about a bloke calling people northern morons? Where do all the others come into into it, I can't make it out! And what about Cardiff insults, where did they come from?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 29, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I've come back here after posting a couple of times on the first page. Now I'm
> Is this still about a bloke calling people northern morons? Where do all the others come into into it, I can't make it out! And what about Cardiff insults, where did they come from?



The taff thing my board name is popty ping innit. What a berk this lad is


----------



## Shirl (Sep 29, 2016)

poptyping said:


> The taff thing my board name is popty ping innit. What a berk this lad is


Arh,I get that now.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 29, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> is it not slander ? To falsely accuse someone of being racist ?



You could bring a civil case. You'd need to demonstrate that he has a professional reputation to maintain and to what extent that reputation has been damaged (in monetary terms).


----------



## two sheds (Sep 29, 2016)

First racism against northerners, now digs at a Welsh name, anyone would think there was an agenda here . Still the OP seems pleased that a woman got sacked (was a woman manager wasn't it?) so job done there.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 29, 2016)

two sheds said:


> First racism against northerners, now digs at a Welsh name, anyone would think there was an agenda here . Still the OP seems pleased that a woman got sacked (was a woman manager wasn't it?) so job done there.



It's ok to be racist to Welsh microwaves, obvs.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 29, 2016)

poptyping said:


> The taff thing my board name is popty ping innit. What a berk this lad is


I always thought your name was pop typing!!!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 29, 2016)

kalidarkone said:


> I always thought your name was pop typing!!!



You aren't the only one


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2016)

poptyping said:


> The taff thing my board name is popty ping innit. What a berk this lad is


Apply to editor to have a space inserted in your name. Otherwise people might think it's po ptypi ng


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 29, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> If your not from Cardiff or the surrounding areas, its hard to explain.
> Its an ironic term for someone you don't trust.
> jerk,however..


It's a Welsh colloquial term for a Welsh person, often a man.  it's not ironic.


----------



## gokarnalad (Oct 9, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> There's a good reason, no doubt, you are all on your lonesome


Im sorry
I won't be on this board again.
I haven't conducted myself well,and so be it .
the 'good reason Im on my lonesome ' is because I work away from home.
This board is a lot of peoples lives,I now realise that.
Good luck to you all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> Im sorry
> I won't be on this board again.
> I haven't conducted myself well,and so be it .
> the 'good reason Im on my lonesome ' is because I work away from home.
> ...


Ta-ra chuck


----------



## gokarnalad (Oct 9, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Ta-ra chuck


you spend a lot of time on here......


----------



## gokarnalad (Oct 9, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> you spend a lot of time on here......


Ive apologised and still you wan't to have dig ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> you spend a lot of time on here......


So what?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> Ive apologised and still you wan't to have dig ...


This is a new low, having a pop at yourself


----------



## gokarnalad (Oct 9, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> This is a new low, having a pop at yourself


Honestly,Ive no idea what your talking about.
How am I having 'a pop' at myself?
As I said Ive apologised for chucking a few stupid comments in there.
I dont frequent this board,and was just trying to get some advice about racism.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> Honestly,Ive no idea what your talking about.
> How am I having 'a pop' at myself?
> As I said Ive apologised for chucking a few stupid comments in there.
> I dont frequent this board,and was just trying to get some advice about racism.


Yeh, ta-ra chuck. Don't drag this out further, I can't stand long goodbyes.


----------



## gokarnalad (Oct 9, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh, ta-ra chuck. Don't drag this out further, I can't stand long goodbyes.


I cant believe Im involved with this,my excuse,Im away from home,and the family is in bed.
Why the fuck are you on here digging out people asking advice?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> I cant believe Im involved with this,my excuse,Im away from home,and the family is in bed.
> Why the fuck are you on here digging out people asking advice?


So are you fucking off like you said you were?


----------



## gokarnalad (Oct 9, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> So are you fucking off like you said you were?


No,be a man and answer my question.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 9, 2016)

Only real mens answer questions.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> I cant believe Im involved with this,my excuse,Im away from home,and the family is in bed.
> Why the fuck are you on here digging out people asking advice?


I am not digging people out, you made your own hole. Dig yourself out you dreary sod


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> No,be a man and answer my question.


You sexist pig


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 9, 2016)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Only real mens answer questions.


----------



## gokarnalad (Oct 9, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> I am not digging people out, you made your own hole. Dig yourself out you dreary sod


Yes you are "digging me out" The dialogue proves it.
I am really not concerned about you,but stuff like "dreary sod" winds me up.
I would love to meet up and buy your coffee,and become friends!
But something tells me you haven't the 'minerals' for that.I could,and hope,Im wrong.
Heres to tomorrow !!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> Yes you are "digging me out" The dialogue proves it.
> I am really not concerned about you,but stuff like "dreary sod" winds me up.
> I would love to meet up and buy your coffee,and become friends!
> But something tells me you haven't the 'minerals' for that.I could,and hope,Im wrong.
> Heres to tomorrow !!


Too late to be friends


----------



## gokarnalad (Oct 9, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Too late to be friends


What a come back,sharp as fuck you.
Seriously ,why dig out people ,with genuine concerns ? I am at a loss..


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> What a come back,sharp as fuck you.
> Seriously ,why dig out people ,with genuine concerns ? I am at a loss..


Yes. You've been at a loss throughout this thread


----------



## gokarnalad (Oct 9, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Yes. You've been at a loss throughout this thread


And another one "loss"! your so sharp you'll cut your own throat!!


----------



## gokarnalad (Oct 9, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Yes. You've been at a loss throughout this thread





gokarnalad said:


> And another one "loss"! your so sharp you'll cut your own throat!!


I get the sense your enjoying people see your dialogue,please P.M me any thing else,


----------



## keybored (Oct 9, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> I would love to meet up and buy your coffee,and become friends!
> But something tells me you haven't the 'minerals' for that.


----------



## gokarnalad (Oct 9, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> I get the sense your enjoying people see your dialogue,please P.M me any thing else,


As I thought,a dessert of nothing.


keybored said:


>





keybored said:


>


Yeah,alright taff!!


----------



## gokarnalad (Oct 9, 2016)

keybored said:


>


what? Coffee?


----------



## gokarnalad (Oct 9, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Yes. You've been at a loss throughout this thread


You've not really got further than that. I will pick things up at a later  date


----------



## gokarnalad (Oct 9, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> You've not really got further than that. I will pick things up at a later  date


I'll be at "work",though I know you aware of "work",we will have to schedule any correspondence.What hours are you working tomorrow ,would love to catch up...!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> You've not really got further than that. I will pick things up at a later  date


Yeh. Ta-ra chuck.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2016)

gokarnalad said:


> You've not really got further than that. I will pick things up at a later  date


Go on then


----------



## extra dry (Dec 20, 2016)

What happened with the rasict colleague?on his way out the door or what?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 20, 2016)

extra dry said:


> What happened with the rasict colleague?on his way out the door or what?



The colleague wasn't even racist


----------



## extra dry (Dec 20, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> The colleague wasn't even racist


Opps what happened though?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 20, 2016)

extra dry said:


> Opps what happened though?



 no idea


----------

